# Manually removing swirls



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

What’s the best way of removing swirls without machine polishing? At the moment I can’t really justify buying a machine polisher and pads. Car’s an Audi A6. I know good old elbow grease is required, but what stuff do I need – things like the type of polish, what to put it on with, technique, etc. Is it possible, in fact, to successfully do it manually? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Loads of ways on here mate, best thing to do is use the search facilty.

i personally have seen great results with Autoglym Super Resin Polish, took a lot of elbow grease though and needed a sealant afterwards followed by a wax.


----------



## 6LS2 (Nov 9, 2007)

From my experience SRP does very little correcting but alot of filling.

You're only going to get a swirl free finish if the swirls are very very light to begin with mate.

If not, your going to have to get it machine polished.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

To be honest, correcting Audi paintwork by hand is probably impossible. The paint is just too hard.

As above, SRP fills rather than corrects. This would be your best route until machine polishing is possible. Each application of SRP can add to its filling effect.

SRP lays down a fine acryllic sealant layer which will serve as a good base for pretty much any other sealant or wax. For example, you could top the SRP with AG own EGP or choose a wax such as Collinite 915.

Another possibility is to take a look at Bilt Hambers AutoBalm. This apparently rivals SRP in the filling stakes and does not need topping at all.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I have just "hidden" the swirls on my Hyundai Santa fe by using SRP + a coat of autobalm, between the two, they have effectively masked the swirls, I need to top off with some FK1000p which hopefully will increase the hiding ability, otherwise I know they will be back in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You could also consider introducing a pure glaze to help as well. Something like Poorboy's Black Hole or White Diamond have been formulated to help with the filling and masking of light swirls (which one you choose depends on the colour of your car, obviously).


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

i used lime prime by hand for the first time the other day, and i can actualy see the difference it made on my roof which is seriously scratched. will be using it again with my rotary soon. can only imagine the results will be even better.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

Phisp said:


> To be honest, correcting Audi paintwork by hand is probably impossible. The paint is just too hard.


what car paints are soft m8 ,
not been sarcastic ,ive a 2006 mitsubishi evo IX and i,m terrified of a buffer 
i,d like to know can the swirls be manualy removed , using your methods as stated above ,

thanks in advance paul ,..


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

I personally like Meguairs cleaner/polisher followed by Collinite wax...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

best one ive seen with pictures is Car Brite Power Pak. See Below (filling not correction)



drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got something that knocks the socks of most things for filling abilities
> 
> An example of what it can do


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> best one ive seen with pictures is Car Brite Power Pak. See Below (filling not correction)


Is this done by hand or machine?


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im going to try the Meguiars Scartch X on my car, also applying it by hand! It has brilliant write up's and if you search on the Meguiars forum, theres a thread dedicated to it...including before and after's!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

richardaudi0 said:


> What's the best way of removing swirls without machine polishing? At the moment I can't really justify buying a machine polisher and pads. Car's an Audi A6. I know good old elbow grease is required, but what stuff do I need - things like the type of polish, what to put it on with, technique, etc. Is it possible, in fact, to successfully do it manually? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Richard, from reading all the great advice given you cant say you dont have a choice, far from it, and as you can tell there are some great products out there that will do what you want. :thumb: 
My view on this subject is supported in a thread a few weeks back now. I have got a bottle and if your close by all means stop in a grab a squirt or two and test for yourself.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105075

Hope this helps but will probably add just another jar in sweet shop that was already difficult to choose what flavour you wanted today.

Mke & Mr Face Jr:wave:


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the tips and advice – and thanks Mr Face for the offer of a squirt! Trouble is, I'm in Bedfordshire and ot likely to get to Wilts!!!!!

I Think I'll give SRP a try first and see how it goes.


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard, what did you end up doing. I've just bought an Audi A3 black with swirl marks on a few areas. Not being into the whole detailing thing, i just want something to improve its appearance before getting it done professionally. All by hand, budget up to £100.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

You could try something like Bilt Hamber's Auto-Balm.
There's been some good results, see here.

HTH


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> what car paints are soft m8 ,
> not been sarcastic ,ive a 2006 mitsubishi evo IX and i,m terrified of a buffer
> i,d like to know can the swirls be manualy removed , using your methods as stated above ,
> 
> thanks in advance paul ,..


Evo's generally have soft paints. You should be able to fill them with Autoglym SRP and then seal it over no problem, however, don't be scared with machine polishing. Just start out using a soft polishing pad and a polish with low cut, then if that doesn't work, step up to a more agressive polish. Never used a rotary, but have used the DA on my car which also has soft paint, and never had a problem. DA is virtually fool proof, so no need to worry about damaging your paint unless you go at it with a cutting pad and something like Megs #85.


----------



## leach76 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all, i am thinking of purchasing some of this--->Bilt Hamber's Auto-Balm.
can you tell me if its best to prep the paint first as you would with a megs 3stage first? i have a dolphin grey A3 and even thought audi paint is very tough with the bad weather and snow melting and sliding off panels etc in certain lights the swirls and light scratches look horrible


----------

